# WTB mount for a 1985 4runner



## 2003mikem (Sep 24, 2010)

i am looking for a mount for a 1985 4runner, i am putting my 6'6" western on it. 

i can make one but would prefer to buy one. 

mike 920-284-7471 

Thanks any help or input would be great..


----------

